# Introducing, the new little kicker...



## Makalakumu (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow, what a wild up and down ride this week has been!  I'd like to take this time to announce to this community the birth of my son!  "Baby Charlie" as my daughter has so dubbed him came last night at 10:22 pm.  He was 19 inches long and 6 lbs 11 oz.  Charlie is five weeks early and is spending a day or two in the NICU with other premies.  Yet, he is keeping his temperature up, breathing like a trooper, and breast feeding like an old pro.  I'm so proud of him...he should be coming home on monday or tuesday this week.  

upnorthkyosa

ps - my padawan's initials are CIK or "Kick" what more could a father ask for!


----------



## Melissa426 (Dec 5, 2004)

artyon: 

CONGRATS!
Hope mom and baby are doing well. Boy, at almost 7 lbs and 5 weeks early, he'd have been a real buster if he'd gone to his due date. Sign him up for the heavyweight division!

Peace, 
Melissa


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 5, 2004)

Wow.  Congrats!  :cheers:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 5, 2004)

That's absolutely Wonderful~!   Congrats to you and your wife~!

~Tess


----------



## Ping898 (Dec 5, 2004)

Wahoo...congratulations artyon: 
Hope the little guy and mom are home soon!


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats, proud DAD!  That is so wonderful.  Glad everything is okay,  Now your holidays will be even warmer too!  TW


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations on the new addition to your family.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 5, 2004)

CONGRATS!

All the best to you and your family


----------



## The Kai (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats

I hope they are home soon


----------



## Darksoul (Dec 5, 2004)

-Congrats dude, that's so cool! Will he start training when he gets home? Thats one gift to make having children worthwhile, besides all the other reasons; passing on a love of martial arts. If I ever have kids, they will certainly begin training early in life. Take pics when Mom and Son come home.


A---)


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 5, 2004)

Way to go!!!! 
May your blessings continue.

~R~


----------



## FUZZYJ692000 (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats to the proud parents...hope baby and mom are home soon and may your holidays be filled with more joys  :asian:


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 5, 2004)

Congrats - I am very happy to hear that everyone is doing well, esp. with a premature birth - but he's a very healthy size, what a kind son to not wait inside mom until he was 12 lbs! 

  Best wishes to all of your family.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations! what a great early present 
best wishes


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 5, 2004)

Felicitations!  This is awesome news!!!  Your little dog TOTALLY ROCKS!

 Enjoy!


 G


----------



## Ceicei (Dec 5, 2004)

Congratulations! artyon:

   - Ceicei


----------



## Lisa (Dec 5, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Zepp (Dec 5, 2004)

Just saw this.  *Congratulations!*


----------



## tmonis (Dec 6, 2004)

That is awesome!!! Congrats for a job well done.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 6, 2004)

upnorthkyosa said:
			
		

> Wow, what a wild up and down ride this week has been! I'd like to take this time to announce to this community the birth of my son! "Baby Charlie" as my daughter has so dubbed him came last night at 10:22 pm. He was 19 inches long and 6 lbs 11 oz. Charlie is five weeks early and is spending a day or two in the NICU with other premies. Yet, he is keeping his temperature up, breathing like a trooper, and breast feeding like an old pro. I'm so proud of him...he should be coming home on monday or tuesday this week.
> 
> upnorthkyosa
> 
> ps - my padawan's initials are CIK or "Kick" what more could a father ask for!


Congratulations to you and your wife! Your son is a very nice size for a premie. He should do very well. Hope you can bring him home soon. Love the initials!


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Dec 6, 2004)

What awesome news!  Thanks I needed that!  Congratulations and I too love the initials! artyon:


----------



## OUMoose (Dec 6, 2004)

Neat!!   congratz!

So when do we get some pictures??


----------



## Vadim (Dec 6, 2004)

Congrats to you and your family! artyon: 

-Vadim


----------



## someguy (Dec 7, 2004)

Congrats 
Thats great news.
WEll some one won't be getting any sleep for a while.


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 10, 2004)

I don't get in here much, so a belated Congratulations!  Post some pictures please!


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 10, 2004)

*ahem* Pics ?


----------



## Flatlander (Dec 10, 2004)

Upnorth, sorry I hadn't seen this yet!  Way to go, _Congratulations_!


Baby Charlie, welcome to Martial Talk! :wavey:


----------



## Shodan (Dec 10, 2004)

Wow!!  Great news that all turned out okay with your son- nice and healthy from the sounds of it.  Much congrats!!  Enjoy being a Daddy again and all the best to you and your family!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------

